
The best blogs you are not reading - jgrahamc
A couple of days ago a reader of my blog (http://www.jgc.org/blog/) wrote a nice note saying that he was happy to have discovered it and it was one of the five blogs he reads all the time.<p>It made me wonder what blogs I'm not reading that I should be.   We see lots of blogs come up here over and over again.   What gems are there out there that we're missing?
======
pchristensen
BetterExplained is nice (<http://feeds.feedburner.com/Betterexplained>)

Dan Weinred of Symbolics/Common Lisp/ITA Software fame has a good blog,
although he hasn't written in a while (<http://dlweinreb.wordpress.com/feed/>)

Instigator Blog has some good posts about startups
(<http://feeds.feedburner.com/InstigatorBlog>)

Skrenta has good observations about search engines and entrepreneurship (
<http://www.skrenta.com/atom.xml>)

Skydeck has good posts about the mobile phone industry, mobile development,
and OCaml (<http://skydeck.com/blog/feed/>)

TheFeelGood has cool music ( <http://thefeelgood.com/feed>)

Why Does Everything Suck has good observations about the technology of
business, New York, PIMs, databases, etc (
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/whydoeseverythingsuck>)

I've got more obscure ones if anyone's interested.

------
engtech
My technique is tagging new blogs with "sandbox" in Google Reader and then
either promoting them out of there or nuking them after a week or so.

I also find I go through ebbs and flows of interest in some subjects... so
when I first started blogging I read lots of blogs about blogging... now I'm
reading lots of blogs about Ruby.

I still have yet to find a good recommendation engine for blogs, although I
use the subscribe number on FeedBurner as a good indication.

My blog is at <http://InternetDuctTape.com>

------
davidw
Sounds like a perfect machine learning project for someone. Put in the blogs
you read, how much you like them, and get some recommendations, both blogs and
other people who have tastes similar to yours.

Indeed, Google Reader has a feature just like this...

~~~
jgrahamc
Of course, collaborative filtering applies to blogs too, but I wanted to hear
people's opinions of different blogs. After all, I come here for the people
not the algorithm.

~~~
davidw
If 20 or 30 of us each post the 20 or 30 blogs we follow... a big mess ensues.

------
tjr
I regularly read <http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/>

Not sure how obscure that is among hackers, but there you go.

~~~
pchristensen
Lots of good stuff about technology and education, lots of stuff about flying,
photography, and dogs too.

------
pkaler
Well obviously you should be reading my blog. :) <http://parveenkaler.com>

------
vanekl
<http://www.anarchaia.org/> tumblelog

------
insertcoin
via: <http://xrrg.com/x/r/53-web-20-feeds/>

43 Folders. A different look into the minds of freelancers.
<http://www.43folders.com/rss.xml>

A List Apart. Since 1998 they’ve been promoting the proper use of web design
methods. Their ideas are original and they’ve set in motion many critical
layout standards. <http://www.alistapart.com/feed/rss.xml>

AfterDawn. Optical Media meets Web 2.0.
<http://rss.afterdawn.com/afterdawn_news.xml>

Apple Hot News Ticker. Get the good stuff directly from the source. The Apple
blog will keep you up to date with Official Apple announcements and product
releases. <http://wdirect.apple.com/home/2008/ticker.rss>

AppleInsider. Looking for iPhone, iTunes, or just Apple Rumors in general,
AppleInsider is one of the authority blogs covering this topic.
<http://www.appleinsider.com/appleinsider.rss>

Ars Technica. Ars Technica is looked up upon for creating original content in
the Technology industry. <http://feeds.arstechnica.com/arstechnica/BAaf>

BetaNews. <http://www.betanews.com/rss2>

BoingBoing. Looking for something totally unique, BoingBoing publishes
interesting tidbits found from around the web.
<http://feeds.boingboing.net/boingboing/iBag>

CenterNetworks. <http://www.centernetworks.com/rss.xml>

CodeBetter. <http://codebetter.com/blogs/MainFeed.aspx>

Coding Horror. <http://feeds.feedburner.com/codinghorror/>

Consumerist. Consumerist has gained trust from many people by making Corporate
wrongdoings public knowledge. Consumerist has also connected companies with
their customers in an effort to solve a variety of different issues.
<http://consumerist.com/index.xml>

Copyblogger. “Copywriting Tips for Online Marketing Succes.” That’s their
tagline, that’s what they’re all about.
<http://feeds.copyblogger.com/Copyblogger>

Daily Blog Tips. <http://feeds.feedburner.com/DailyBlogTips>

EcoGeek. <http://feeds.feedburner.com/EcoGeek>

Engadget. <http://www.engadget.com/rss.xml>

Fast Company. <http://www.fastcompany.com/rss.xml>

Freelance Folder. <http://freelancefolder.com/feed/>

Freelance Switch. <http://freelanceswitch.com/feed/>

GigaOM. <http://gigaom.com/feed/>

InformationWeek. <http://www.informationweek.com/rss/all.xml>

Joystiq. <http://www.joystiq.com/rss.xml>

Lifehacker. <http://lifehacker.com/index.xml>

MacRumors : Mac News and Rumors. <http://www.macrumors.com/macrumors.xml>

Mashable! <http://feeds.feedburner.com/Mashable>

Neowin. <http://www.neowin.net/fb.php?page=all>

NewTeeVee. <http://newteevee.com/feed/>

Official Google Blog. <http://googleblog.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default>

Official Google Webmaster Central Blog.
[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/defau...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default)

ProBlogger Blog Tips.
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/ProbloggerHelpingBloggersEarnMon...](http://feeds.feedburner.com/ProbloggerHelpingBloggersEarnMoney)

Read/WriteWeb. <http://readwriteweb.com/rss.xml>

Scobleizer. <http://scobleizer.com/feed/>

Search Engine Journal. <http://www.searchenginejournal.com/feed/>

Seth’s Blog. <http://feeds.feedburner.com/typepad/sethsmainblog>

SimpleBits. <http://simplebits.com/xml/rss.xml>

TechCrunch. <http://feeds.feedburner.com/TechCrunch>

Techdirt. <http://www.techdirt.com/techdirt_rss.xml>

Techmeme. <http://www.techmeme.com/index.xml>

Jason Calacanis Weblog. <http://www.calacanis.com/rss.xml>

Mozilla Blog. <http://blog.mozilla.com/feed/>

The Unofficial Apple Weblog. <http://www.tuaw.com/rss.xml>

TorrentFreak. <http://feed.torrentfreak.com/Torrentfreak/>

VentureBeat. <http://venturebeat.com/?feed=rss>

Webware. <http://www.webware.com/8300-1_109-2-0.xml>

Wired Culture. <http://www.wired.com/news/feeds/rss2/0,2610,2,00.xml>

Wired Top Stories. <http://www.wired.com/news/feeds/rss2/0,2610,,00.xml>

Woot! Fullfill your urge to buy cheap stuff that’s probably going to break
real soon (b/c you’re not always blogging, are you?).
<http://www.woot.com/Blog/Rss.aspx>

xrrg - News for Internet Fiends. <http://xrrg.com/x/atom>

Y Combinator Startup News. It’s like Digg but chock full of startup cheese.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss> (looks like you're already here)

Yahoo! News: Apple/Macintosh News.
<http://rss.news.yahoo.com/rss/applecomputer>

Yahoo! News: Internet News. <http://rss.news.yahoo.com/rss/internet>

YouTube :: Blog. <http://www.youtube.com/rss/global/our_blog.rss>

AnyWired. <http://feeds.feedburner.com/Anywired>

------
curi
You're missing <http://www.curi.us/> , enjoy :)

And <http://www.settingtheworldtorights.com/>

